# Bringing Rempen on plane



## chikalaki (Oct 14, 2012)

I am a medical marijuana patient here in colorado. At the dispensaries they have things called a rempen better known as a trippystick. It is practically a E-cig with hash oil cartridges. The cartridges are sealed with a green layer over it so you'd have to take scissors or a knife to open one. I want to know how I can bring the pen and like 4 cartridges on the plane back with me to ohio. I called TSA and they said you can bring E-cigs on the plane given you dont smoke them on the plane. I will include a few pics of the pen and cartridge. Thanks!


----------



## ArcticGranite (Oct 14, 2012)

That rempen is cool! http://www.mpp.org/states/ohio/ Seems Colorado and Ohio aren't gonna hassle you for it. I'd have it in my pocket or carry on, not in checked luggage. If you bring it, be sure to bring your mmj card.


----------



## NateTheGreat88 (Apr 27, 2013)

Were you able to make it through with the REMPEN? I'd like to hear how it went.


----------

